# Betta died after adding 2 mystery snails to 10-gal tank



## hadleysolomon (Nov 11, 2015)

We had a healthy betta living in a 10-gallon heated, lit, circulating tank and added two gold mystery snails four days ago and today, our betta died. Is it possible it was the addition of the snails? It just seems too coincidental...

Thanks in advance for your thoughts on this.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

hadleysolomon said:


> We had a healthy betta living in a 10-gallon heated, lit, circulating tank and added two gold mystery snails four days ago and today, our betta died. Is it possible it was the addition of the snails? It just seems too coincidental...
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts on this.


I have had mystery snails develop diseases after adding to the tank. If you think about it even if they don't have a fish disease they can retain some pet shop water inside their shells. A few droplets is enough to add disease to a tank. Quarantining snails with frequent water changes is good idea for at least 2 weeks but really it should be 30 days for all tank additions even live plants.

It could be that they added disease to the tank, it could also be that they added more bioload thus raising the ammonia and nitrates suddenly especially if they are larger sized. One mystery snail for a 10 gallon is probably enough. 

Your betta dying could also be a coincidence. Either way I am really sorry for your loss.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Describe how your betta was before adding he snails? Active? Colorful? No sighs of disease/ailment?
You say "circulated" do you have a proper filter or an air stone? If a filter which type and how long was it running in the tank with the fish?
DO you have a test kit? If not I'd recommend buying API Master liquid test kit for freshwater (strips are inaccurate). Find out what your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels are. Mystery snails have huge bio loads (make a lot of poop=a lot of ammonia or nitrate is the filter is cycled and can handle the load).
Lastly its best to always quarantine any new fish/inverts for 4 weeks minimum in a separate tank (with cycled filter) before adding to an inhabited tank. I lost a betta by adding some otos without quarantining-one brought in a disease called columnaris-killed everyone. After that I qt every new critter (and many plants)!


----------



## BilboBetta (Nov 7, 2015)

Is there a disease snails can live with, for who knows how long, that will kill a fish in four days? I will be interested in what you find out. I suppose such a disease could exist but im betting your ammonia shot up do to the extra bio load.


----------

